# AEB swap accessories help



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

I have my 99' A4 1.8t AEB block on a stand, Im looking to get rid of the Power steering as my Rabbit does not have it.
The AC is gone already, left it with the donar car.
Reading over the Swap info..
* External Water Pump Blocks:
o If you do not want to use the OE setup a Mk3 ABA accessory bracket will bolt up to the block. This will allow you to use all the accessories and pulleys from the Mk3 which can be useful if your 1.8t block didn't come with accessories, or you just want to save weight (the Mk4's crank pulley is 40lbs!).
o The downside is that the Mk3 2.0 pulley requires machining 6mm or 0.236in to fit. Futrell Autowerks also sells a pre-machined pulley

So i need to buy the following ABA 2.0 accessories...?
* Golf/Jetta Mk III oil filter output flange 
* Golf/Jetta Mk III accessory bracket 
* Golf/Jetta Mk III alternator
* Golf/Jetta Mk III crank pulley 
I wanna start buying this stuff to have on had to swap them
over. any help would be great !!
TIA









pic of engine on stand...








The set-up right now looks like this....
i wanna get rid items 3, 5, & 6 & run a new belt set-up
to run the alt & water pump correct ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

yes crank pulley to shave, acc bracket, alt. you might need to get a ABA water pump with the 2 outputs. ABA block breather also works, might make things easier, and oil filter flange.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

You want 1 of these:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3494653


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

use what you have. 
i cut the bracket part for the PS/AC off. and i used a VR6 water pump pulley.
all you really need to buy is the correct belt and a VR water pump pulley. the belt is a 5pk in either 39.5" (that one is tight) or 40".... use all the rest of what you already have. alternator, bracket, tensioner, balancer.
and of course you will need the 2.slow oil filter flange...
if you need pics, search thru this post.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2894167
and you are gonna need a different intake manifold.... the one on the motor in the first pages of my thread could be FS....










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 2:09 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_use what you have. 
i cut the bracket part for the PS/AC off. and i used a VR6 water pump pulley.
all you really need to buy is the correct belt and a VR water pump pulley. the belt is a 5pk in either 39.5" (that one is tight) or 40".... use all the rest of what you already have. alternator, bracket, tensioner, balancer.
and of course you will need the 2.slow oil filter flange...
if you need pics, search thru this post.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2894167
and you are gonna need a different intake manifold.... the one on the motor in the first pages of my thread could be FS....









_Modified by speeding-g60 at 2:09 PM 5-25-2008_

Hey thanks... I like the Idea of using what i have, seems cheaper
I already bought a different Intake Manifold, yours seems pretty sweet looking though.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

found your info... thanks again !!! from your build up

got the belt sorted for the water pump. went gatorback in a 5 rib 38.5 inch length, part number in picture. i cut off the power steering as i do not run it, as well as the tensioner for it. it was in the way.

















and i forgot to add that i had to use the vr6 water pump pulley for this setup to work right.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

take your belt back and get either a 39.5" or 40"..... notice that picture? the balancer is smaller than stock. its an Unorthodox Racing underdrive one....
but other than that your golden. it is the cheapest way about it 














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
part numbers are 5PK 1015 for 39.5" and 5PK1030 for 40"
or the other way is 4050395 for 39.5" and 4050400 for 40". use the 40 inch, its easier to get on










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:11 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (speeding-g60)*

Thanks alot for your help















I may look into getting the Unorthodox racing underdrive though... gonna
read up on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

oh yeah, on this same note, you need a 151 rib timing belt, too... from what i remember....
this page is alot of help really...
http://monty.syr.edu/swap
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2324626


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_oh yeah, on this same note, you need a 151 rib timing belt, too... from what i remember....
this page is alot of help really...
http://monty.syr.edu/swap
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2324626


The first link doesnt work anymore... I printed that info off awhile ago.
I plan on doing a new timing belt and all that before i even put the motor into the car. Is that a different size belt ? If so why the different size ?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

due to the manual tensioner diameter i believe... with the hydro tensioner, it is in the way of using the OEM passenger side motor mount.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (speeding-g60)*

Ok.. I'll have to look into that


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (vdubbin0.)*

I have an ABA oil filter flange I will sell you a long with a aftermarket waterpump. I will IM you.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_http://monty.syr.edu/swap

URL updated and corrected in my signature.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
URL updated and corrected in my signature.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I printed that off few weeks ago, tons of good info


----------



## MonzaBlue16v (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: AEB swap accessories help (Boostin20v)*

Link is down again







any chance of a fix? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

